# My Skodas



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

Some pics of my 2 previous Octavias and my current lil Fabia 1.4.








1999 Mk1 Octavia 1.8T 150 BHP (pre facelift) Full heated black leather , climatronic , 4x elec windows.








2001 Octavia vRS 180 BHP , Half Leather , Climatronic , 17" wheels bought brand new and probably my best car ever.








2000 Fabia 1.4 8V , 68BHP , Manual aircon (inc cooled glovebox) , 2x elec windows , slow but nice to drive.


----------



## Passat94VR6 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: My Skodas (Dmac200769)*

Why'd you trade the vRS again????


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My Skodas (Passat94VR6)*

I couldnt afford the payments anymore! Its a long story but there have been 3 cars between the vRS and the Fabia , including a Lancer Evolution II GSR which REALLY emptied my bank account hence the Fabia!! Normal service will be resumed next year when i buy either a Mk5 GTI , an Octavia II vRS TFSI or a Fabia vRS SE....


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: My Skodas (Dmac200769)*

Very nice cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maria198650 (Nov 24, 2009)

Pics are really nice and the color is also looking good. Planning to buy one for me too.


----------



## jsam (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: My Skodas (Dmac200769)*

wow what a dashing car but I could not afford this


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Your Fabia is identical to my father-in-law's.


----------



## afridz (Feb 4, 2010)

any body tried remapping ecu in skoda ocavia rs?? i wanna do that soon..


----------



## afridz (Feb 4, 2010)

in ma place i mean in kerala{india} one gut called peter remaps the ecu of octavias.. making it much faster.. any body tried t here?


----------



## iCandy (May 12, 2009)

*Re: My Skodas (Passat94VR6)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

Well , im now a non skoda owner as I now have this.....


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------

